# Black Friday back yard training...



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, since the training season has come to a close for the club I train with and since I didn't have anything to do today, i'd been wanting to at least take some short vids to keep track of my progress with bulldog. He is a 21 month old American Bulldog.

I really wish I had taken the time to vid-cam his bite work... but i'm sure you all know how that goes... maybe next year.

We just learned the revere.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crpuG52EoJ0

Some heel work...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ea_rGu2788E




Be easy on me please.................. [-o<


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Man those dogs are thick dudes… not to sound to stupid, but what is a reverse?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> Man those dogs are thick dudes… not to sound to stupid, but what is a reverse?


Oh I just read it again what is a revere? Sorry about that


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> Oh I just read it again what is a revere? Sorry about that


Revier = Voran= search 
usually used for Schutzhund blind search and/or Hold and Bark


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Ah, got you, so the dog running around the cans pretending to be blinds. If I actually read it the right way the first time I might have figured it out. I’d like to blame it on my eyes but if I went and got my eyes checked I’m worried that I’ll find out it is really my head. 
Thanks I still don’t know the lingo


----------



## Francis Metcalf (Oct 10, 2009)

Looks good to me! Hey what company did you get your kennel paneling that I see in the back, and do you like it?

Thanks,

Francis


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Looks good with a nice attitude. Ware do you live it looks as cold there a it was yesterday in Minneapolis


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for the positive comments!





Francis Metcalf said:


> Looks good to me! Hey what company did you get your kennel paneling that I see in the back, and do you like it?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Francis


I purchased the kennel from Aslin Finch, its a farm/feed store. The company that makes the kennel is Behlen and the model is "magnum." Ive only had it for two years but it is still like new, and I also like it for the asthetic appeal-much better looking than the chainlink i used to have.

The only draw back is the price! expect to pay $600-$700 for a complete kennel.



Mike Scheiber said:


> Looks good with a nice attitude. Ware do you live it looks as cold there a it was yesterday in Minneapolis


Thanks! I live in the Pacific NorthWest. Yesterday wasn't too bad since the sun was out for a couple of hours, but today is super cold! This morning felt like upper 20s.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Looks like you guys are having fun . Nice to see .


----------



## Robin Van Hecke (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice looking work......


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice job Meng!!


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Looking Good Meng! I'll have to post some vids of Judge doing some OB. I like how you train the Reveir. Judge has just started on B&H's in the blind! I love your Bulldog!!! 

Courtney


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

i think the bucket thing is original


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

i would also like to see some videos of his jumps if he has started them yet. nice looking dog.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Courtney Guthrie said:


> Looking Good Meng! I'll have to post some vids of Judge doing some OB. I like how you train the Reveir. Judge has just started on B&H's in the blind! I love your Bulldog!!!
> 
> Courtney


Thanks! We'll go to the park and i'll have him run around trees or poles, he really enjoys that command for some reason.



Timothy Saunders said:


> i think the bucket thing is original


You like? ;-) That was all that I could find handy at the time I started luring him around the buckets about 2-3 weeks ago. I was actually kind of worried he wouldn't run one of the wooden blinds we have at our club, but he does those too, thank goodness. 



Timothy Saunders said:


> i would also like to see some videos of his jumps if he has started them yet. nice looking dog.


Thanks!
We havn't started jumps yet. That is next on the line of things to start teaching. Any pointers?


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

start low and and get him in the habit if not touching. start from the same distance from the jump every time.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice work! I'm happy that he has matured and you are finding it easier to work with him. I have a real immature male AB too and it keeps life interesting. LOL.

So for your revere training you just started by luring him around the bucket? 

For the jump, this is what I did:
Put my dog in a sit right in front of the jump and then I stepped over it (obviously the jump in pretty low at this point). I gave the command and then marked and rewarded when he went over the jump. For me, it was as simple as showing him what I wanted by stepping over the jump myself. We have since moved on to the full height jump and I can now stand next to my dog and command him to jump over it and he will do it. My boy loves to jump too. LOL


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Timothy Saunders said:


> start low and and get him in the habit if not touching. start from the same distance from the jump every time.


Thanks!



Alison Grubb said:


> Nice work! I'm happy that he has matured and you are finding it easier to work with him. I have a real immature male AB too and it keeps life interesting. LOL.
> 
> So for your revere training you just started by luring him around the bucket?
> 
> ...


There is nothing like having a 95-100lb dog romping around excitedly like it thinks its still a 4-5month old puppy... and occasionally smashing his head into appliances, fences, legs, and knees.](*,) 8-[ I found it rather annoying most of the time. Its gotten better but he still has his moments.

For the revier, I just stood on one side of the bucket and led/lured him with the lead and treated him as soon as he made it around... and then I slowly increased the distance.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

looks nice meng...........looks to be a very happy dog:smile:


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

tracey delin said:


> looks nice meng...........looks to be a very happy dog:smile:


Thanks!


----------

